# Take a look



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

<a href="http://s388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/?action=view&current=100_0746.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/100_0746.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Had a chance at him 2 days earlier but it was a marginal shot. Better luck next time.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Sweet! Nice buck. This past season?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice. Congrats.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Very good Buck.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice deer. What did it score??

Darin


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

nice. my uncle owns 21 out there and won't let me hunt.


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

I do some hunting around Cape Charles...... Nice deer!!!!


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice Buck!!


----------

